# 96 altima gxe crank sensor



## comwk (Jan 9, 2007)

little history about the car

local dealer just replace the Cam Distributor
4 weeks ago

now the engine light is on
i went to nissan dealer...
they charge me us$100 just for check what the problem is
now , they found the problem.
the crank sensor need to replace

i brought it to a local car shop
the local tech call the dealer for part price
the dealer told him that the crank sensor is part of the cam distributor

so i went to dealer , ask them to a warranty repair
now , they told me a different thing
they said there is a crank sensor, 
it's near the transmission.

so, should i still trust the dealer?
because the nissan dealer is a Fu.. A....l
they charge me so much, and they only did a little job

i wants to know is that dealer telling the truth about the crank sensor
is there is one?


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, it's right on top of the transmission bellhousing.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend purchasing a Haynes repair manual which will save you money because you will be able to run the self diagnostic to pull codes yourself. It will also help you to locate, remove, test, and replace the parts. The code for the crank position sensor is P0335 and it is located on the transmission under the radiator hose neck.

troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Its pretty easy to access to replace. I'd do it myself


----------

